# Partage fichiers/internet Mac-pc Freebox routeur



## cameleon (27 Novembre 2004)

Soient un Imac G5 et un pitoyable pc (xp) se partageant une connexion Internet sur une Freebox, 3 cables ethernet droits de type 5 pour relier tout ça sur un switch ethernet (APM) et la Freebox en mode routeur.
(A ce propos, switch + cables de 3 m = 57 euros dans un magasin de marque... rien à voir avec le coût des cartes WI-FI)

L'internet fonctionne bien simultanément sur les 2 plateformes.

À partir du Mac je veux pouvoir aussi accéder à des fichiers sur le pc et donc partager des dossiers du pc. J'ai vu la manip sur l'Umac d'octobre 2004.
Ça marche pô ! Les deux machines pointent sur la même adresse IP...

Extrait de la doc Freebox, page 63 :
" En d'autres termes, la Freebox se comporte uniquement comme un pont Ethernet ("Bridge") et elle n'a pas d'existence pour votre micro-ordinateur au niveau IP. Votre micro-ordinateur se voit affecter directement une adresse IP sur le réseau de Free, même si la Freebox est interconnectée entre celui-ci et les équipements de Free.
En conséquence, une installation du type suivant NE PEUT PAS FONCTIONNER avec la Freebox tant que la fonction routeur n?aura pas été activée : image réseau
Une telle configuration est impossible car la Freebox n'étant pas en standard un routeur, elle n?est pas en mesure de distribuer pour une même adresse IP le trafic sur plusieurs machines. Avec une telle installation, vos micro-ordinateurs seront en conflit au niveau IP.
Cependant, la Freebox dispose d?un mode routeur, activable via la console de gestion de compte à cette adresse http://adsl.free.fr/comptes/, qui vous permet alors de « partager » la connexion entre plusieurs postes sans avoir pour cela besoin d?intercaler un équipement dédié (routeur ou borne WiFi. "

Ouf ! Quelqu'un a-t'il une solution ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2004)

cameleon a dit:
			
		

> Soient un Imac G5 et un pitoyable pc (xp) se partageant une connexion Internet sur une Freebox, 3 cables ethernet droits de type 5 pour relier tout ça sur un switch ethernet (APM) et la Freebox en mode routeur...
> ...L'internet fonctionne bien simultanément sur les 2 plateformes...
> 
> À partir du Mac je veux pouvoir aussi accéder à des fichiers sur le pc et donc partager des dossiers du pc. J'ai vu la manip sur l'Umac d'octobre 2004.
> ...



Oui ! Chez moi, il n'y a que des Mac (3) mais ça fonctionne parfaitement. Voici comment :

Les trois Mac et la freebox sont reliés à un petit hub 5 ports, la Freebox est configurée en mode routeur. Chaque Mac reçois son adresse IP "via un serveur DHCP". Les adresses "intranet" (non routables) sont :
Freebox = 192.168.0.254
Mac 1    = 192.168.0.1
Mac 2    = 192.168.0.2
Mac 3    = 192.168.0.3

N'ayant pas d'IP fixe, tout ce petit monde est vu de l'extérieur depuis une IP routable classique, qui change régulièrement.

Le partage de fichiers entre les Mac n'est aucunement perturbé car il fonctionne via les adresses "intranet"

Je pense que si je rajoutais un PC paramétré suivant le meme principe à mon réseau, ça fonctionnerait aussi bien.

Voilà, a ta disposition si tu veux une précision supplémentaire


----------



## lulu21 (1 Décembre 2004)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! Chez moi, il n'y a que des Mac (3) mais ça fonctionne parfaitement. Voici comment :
> 
> Les trois Mac et la freebox sont reliés à un petit hub 5 ports, la Freebox est configurée en mode routeur. Chaque Mac reçois son adresse IP "via un serveur DHCP". Les adresses "intranet" (non routables) sont :
> Freebox = 192.168.0.254
> ...


 J'ai un pc branché sur le port USB de la freebox et un mac/imprimante (donc avec routeur) sur le port Ethernet de la freebox.
Quels sont les réglages à faire pour que la Freebox/routeur me permette d'utiliser ensemble le mac et le pc ?
Comment paramétrer le routeur freebox.
J'ai essayé plusieurs réglages et ça ne fonctionne pas !
Merci de votre réponse


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2004)

lulu21 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un pc branché sur le port USB de la freebox et un mac/imprimante (donc avec routeur) sur le port Ethernet de la freebox.
> Quels sont les réglages à faire pour que la Freebox/routeur me permette d'utiliser ensemble le mac et le pc ?
> Comment paramétrer le routeur freebox.
> J'ai essayé plusieurs réglages et ça ne fonctionne pas !
> Merci de votre réponse



Le problème, c'est que le mode routeur de la Freebox ne fonctionne qu'en ethernet, et que de toute façon, la Freebox, elle,  ne peut pas fonctionner en ethernet ET USB, il faut choisir !

Donc comme je le disais plus haut, il faut relier la Freebox et les deux ordinateurs à un hub ethernet pour que le mode routeur fonctionne, c'est le seul moyen. :mouais:


----------



## cameleon (4 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour ta réponse, Pascal

Chez MacBidouille, on m'a dit de désactiver l'auto du DHCP de la Freebox et de paramétrer les IP de chaque machine en statique... pour que ça communique mieux.
Jai fait ça... Mac 192.168.0.1, pc 192.168.0.2 et routeur (freebox) 192.168.0.254 
Au bout du 2e essai, j'ai pu voir sur le mac les dossiers partagés du pc... mais au redémarage suivant, ça ne marchait pas plus qu'avant.
De plus, j'ai vu un peu plus tard que désactiver le DHCP Auto sur le Freebox fermait l'accès internet sur le mac, mais pas sur le pc.

Donc, voilà, j'en suis toujours au même point...
Comment fais-tu ton intranet ? Comment y accèdes-tu ?  
PS : j'ai aussi une autre souci avec Free, peux pas envoyer de message avec Mail, mais avec Netscape (OS 9) ça marche. Ceci est un autre topic.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2004)

cameleon a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse, Pascal
> 
> Chez MacBidouille, on m'a dit de désactiver l'auto du DHCP de la Freebox et de paramétrer les IP de chaque machine en statique... pour que ça communique mieux.
> Jai fait ça... Mac 192.168.0.1, pc 192.168.0.2 et routeur (freebox) 192.168.0.254
> ...



Ainsi que je te le disais, pas de PC chez moi, rien que des Mac (2 sous OS X et un sous OS 9). Les trois Mac sont paramétrés pour recevoir leur IP d'un serveur DHCP, AppleTalk est activé (sous OS 9 il est impératif d'autoriser les connexions par IP via le tableau de bord "Partage de Fichiers), et la Freebox est paramétrée en "mode routeur". Bien sur, AppleTalk est activé sur les 3 machines, et ça a roulé du premier coup.

Ah si, sur les Mac sous X, dans préférences système/Partage, onglet Firewal, les ports 427 et 548 sont activés (Appleshare)chez moi, et chez toi, il faut ajouter le 139 (partage Windows).

A mon avis, le paramétrage IP manuel peut poser problème si la freebox est en mode routeur (conflits d'adresses), mais je peux me tromper.

Physiquement, j'utilise deux hubs 10/100 pour mon réseau (un seul suffirait, mais m'obligerait à faire déscendre deux cables au lieu d'un dans l'escalier) le premier relié à 1) la Freebox, 2) mon Mac, 3) le second hub à l'étage. Le second, outre sa liaison avec le premier est relié aux deux autres Mac.

Voilà, tu en sais autant que moi sur mon intranet. les trois Mac se voient (et échangent) sur le réseau, et ont accès à internet.

Pour le courrier, je ne sais pas, j'utilise Entourage, et je n'ai aucun problème, mais si je me souviens bien de ton post à ce sujet, je serais toi, je vérifierais que, si tu as plusieurs adresses email, c'est bien sous celle de Free que tu est désigné comme expéditeur des messages qui ne partent pas. Sinon, revoie le paramétrage du serveur SMTP, qui doit être "smtp.free.fr".


----------



## cameleon (5 Décembre 2004)

Bon, j'ai activé AppleTalk et les ports concernés... mais je ne partage rien sur le Mac, juste sur le pc.

Après redémarrage des 2 machines et après un bon moment (10mn), il apparaît 3 dossiers dans la fenêtre Réseau du Mac : "Local", "WORKGROUP" et "MSHOME".
Ces trois dossiers sont vides et je ne peux rien y déposer... pourtant sur le pc, j'ai mis des dossiers en partage...
Je dois être un peu neuneu, là 
Le pc doit être mal configuré ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2004)

cameleon a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai activé AppleTalk et les ports concernés... mais je ne partage rien sur le Mac, juste sur le pc.
> 
> Après redémarrage des 2 machines et après un bon moment (10mn), il apparaît 3 dossiers dans la fenêtre Réseau du Mac : "Local", "WORKGROUP" et "MSHOME".
> Ces trois dossiers sont vides et je ne peux rien y déposer... pourtant sur le pc, j'ai mis des dossiers en partage...
> ...



Tu ne parles plus d'internet, dois-je conclure que de ce coté ça marche ?

Pour te connecter sur le PC depuis le Mac, tu fais bien "Aller" -> "Se connecter au serveur" -> "Parcourir", puis double clic sur l'icone du PC ?

Au lieu de "Parcourir", tu peux aussi entrer directement l'adresse IP du PC puis "Se connecter", et dans les deux cas, tu dois voir (normalement) s'ouvrir un dialogue de connection (identifiant/mot de passe) qui, une fois validé, te permet d'accéder à la liste des disques/dossiers partagés sur le serveur.

Toutefois ces informations sont sous réserve, car je n'ai pas pratiqué le "partage Windows" (lorsque j'avais un portable PC (sous XP Pro), j'utilisais "Controle Bureau à distance", qui, outre la possibilité de transfert de données, m'évitait la galère des clavier/trackpad/écran pourri du portable) , je part donc du principe qu'il utilise la même routine de connexion que le partage Mac.

PS Bonjour à Bagneux de la part d'un ancien résident de la rue Jean Marin Naudin


----------



## cameleon (5 Décembre 2004)

je vois bien où est la rue et son arrêt de bus 188...
janine n'est plus maire, mais député, et elle a passé son poste à une de ces cons½urs.

L'internet, pas de problème... ça roule simultannément sur le Mac et le pc.

A propos des fichiers, là encore, le pc ne monte plus dans la fenêtre "Network", ni en parcourant ni en saississant l'IP du pc (192.168.0.2)...
Sur le site d'Apple, on parle d'adresse du style "smb//:adresse_IP/Nom_du_partage/" mais ça marche pas et les liens URL notés pour les infos de crosoft sont invalides.

A mon avis le pc est mal paramétré, et le mac peut-être aussi
J'ai bien vu la page www.macadsl.com/dossiers/?showid=48, mais rien n'y fait.
Je désespére...   
J'ai testé le réseau en envoyant des pings au pc avec Network Utility : ça part ,mais rien n'est reçu.

Faudrait tout me dire de A à Z sur le pc et puis sur le mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2004)

Il doit effectivement y avoir un problème de paramétrage sur le PC. Tu me dis que tu as activé le partage des disques/dossiers, mais as tu autorisé l'accès à tes fichiers (je ne me souviens plus où c'est exactement, mais c'est dans les réglages réseau, et ça t'affiche une fenêtre te demandant si tu accepte que d'autres utilisateurs accèdent à tes fichiers (une case à cocher) et à tes imprimantes (seconde case à cocher)) ?

Par contre, si ce que tu me dis est exact, je pense que tes réglages Mac sont corrects (d'ailleurs tu m'a dis, je crois, que tu vois le Mac depuis le PC.


----------



## cameleon (6 Décembre 2004)

j'ai mis en partage qqs dossiers sur le pc en donnant l'autorisation de modifier les fichiers pour ne pas être en lecture seule...

Bon je laisse tomber... je demanderais à mon boulot quand je pourrais choper un informaticien, tout est pc là-bas à part qq Mac... et... hum... je fais figure de spécialiste Mac, mais en OS 9 et pas trop en réseau.

merci de ton aide Pascal
A + sur d'autres posts

bon mac


----------



## philipenry (10 Décembre 2004)

Bon  moi j'ai simplifié la chose : derrière la freebox j'ai sur le port ethernet, un routeur ouifi netgear, puis de la, je dessers ce que je veux (pc/imac, G4 et bientôt j'espere G5). le DCHP étant activé je ne m'occupe de rien.
pour ce qui est de la connexion internet aucun problème, tout cela marche  s'il le faut en même tps.  

Pour ce qui est des rapports contre nature (PC/Mac), je dois dire que je me demerde comme un neuneu car depuis XP je vois le Mac mais je n'ai jamais réussi l'inverse  :rose: . Ca vient de moi car j'utilisais ailleurs un netopia rnis et c'était la même galère  

Le top c'était depuis mandrake/pc qui voit tout assez facilement.
 pour conclure, je conseille plutot de mettre donc un routeur ouifi indépendant de la box, ça évite pas mal de  cassage de c...  et finalement ça ne coute que  le prix de 2 cartes ouifi  (et en plus il reste 4 port cables ):love:


----------



## cameleon (10 Décembre 2004)

philipenry a dit:
			
		

> Bon  moi j'ai simplifié la chose : derrière la freebox j'ai sur le port ethernet, un routeur ouifi netgear, puis de la, je dessers ce que je veux (pc/imac, G4 et bientôt j'espere G5). le DCHP étant activé je ne m'occupe de rien.
> pour ce qui est de la connexion internet aucun problème, tout cela marche  s'il le faut en même tps.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des rapports contre nature (PC/Mac), je dois dire que je me demerde comme un neuneu car depuis XP je vois le Mac mais je n'ai jamais réussi l'inverse  :rose: . Ca vient de moi car j'utilisais ailleurs un netopia rnis et c'était la même galère
> ...



Non, non, je reste en ethernet... ça doit finir par fonctionner

Bon, là, ça marche toujours pas. je pense que le pc est mal réglé... m'en vais vouèr sur les sites pc comment k'ils font...


----------



## cameleon (11 Décembre 2004)

Y'a de l'aide chez Apple, je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai essayé...


----------



## cameleon (11 Décembre 2004)

YouHou ! Ça marche... !   

Y'avait deux choses sur le pc à régler :
- activer le très éloquant "Partage de fichiers et d'imprimantes pour les réseaux Microsoft".
- désactiver le Firewall de Norton Internet Security (installé d'origine) ou mieux autoriser le Mac par son nom ou son IP sur le réseau à passer le FW.

1 - v'là qu'l'aut', là, s'est appropié le réseau ethernet, main'nant !
2 - je ne pensais plus à ce Norton... 1000 excuses.

J'accède au dossier partagé du pc à partir du Mac, par commande-k, puis "smb://IPdupc" tout simplement.

Je suis même prêt à faire un petit article là-dessus... parce que je n'ai trouvé nulle part sur les revues, les sites et les forums, la démarche précise à suivre. Je sais même faire le partage dans l'autre sens, aussi...
Y'a t'il des administrateurs de ce forum intéréssés ?

merci à tous pour votre assistance et votre soutien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2004)

cameleon a dit:
			
		

> je vois bien où est la rue et son arrêt de bus 188...
> janine n'est plus maire, mais député, et elle a passé son poste à une de ces cons½urs.



Au fait, à l'époque, le maire ne s'appelait pas Janine. Je ne me souviens plus de son nom, mais c'était un vieux maire qui, bien que communiste, recueillait les voix de gens qui votaient à droite à toutes les autres élections, et qui avait fait de Bagneux une ville où il faisait bon vivre. A mon avis, il devrait avoir une rue à son nom maintenant.

Par ailleurs, je confirme, le problème vient bien du PC. Il ne suffit pas de faire un clic droit sur le disque dans le poste de travail pour le partager, il faut aussi aller dans les paramétrages réseau activer le partage des fichiers (un peu comme sur le Mac quoi !). De mémoire (mais est-elle fiable ?) c'est dans les propriétés d'un protocole que ça se passe, mais je sais plus lequel.


----------

